# Silloth on Solway



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 27, 2012)

Played Silloth today, Â£22.50 as guest of a member. Weather was foul early on, we were due to tee off at 9-50 but delayed it for an hour due to torrential rain. We went out just in front of a 4 ball made up of members and 3 groups of visiting Americans who were heading up to Turnberry having played Hoylake and Birkdale (course deserted bar these groups).By now the rain had stopped and in a  gentle 3 club wind.

In short the course is in fabulous condition, greens staff have been doing lots of work in preparation for next months English Amateur. Missing the fairway is not an option at present, as well as the heather and gorse the rough has been allowed to grow and getting it back onto the fairway is not always possible as demonstrated by my 9 at the par 5 5th, due entirely to a missed fairway and not being able to get it back in play with a wedge. Recovered well after that, an eagle and 3 birdies to get it round in 77. Hit driver once all round, 3 wood about 3 times and 2 iron loads just to keep it in play.

Anyone gets the chance to play it any time soon you are in for a treat.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 27, 2012)

Played it last year on my way back from Carnoustie. Had wanted to play it for a very long time and it certainly didn't disappoint. Great course and great value as well, can't remember how much we paid as visitors but it was well under Â£50.


----------



## Val (Jun 27, 2012)

Do we have any forumers that are members?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Do we have any forumers that are members?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that we do, at least local to Silloth. Plenty of members at Silloth from various parts of the country, subs a snip at Â£390. Thought about joining myself but its a 45 min trip opposed to 2 mins to my own place and can't justify membership of 2 clubs as I don't play enough to get my monies worth. Maybe in the future!


----------



## thecraw (Jun 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Do we have any forumers that are members?
		
Click to expand...

Just tell Fat Tiger he'll join it!


----------



## Ethan (Jun 28, 2012)

I was a member for a number of years when I lived in Carlisle. Great course, friendly membership, no pretensions at all, and great value. I think the subs were about Â£200 a year back then, but there was an entrance fee. Â£100 back then.

The course plays very differently according to the wind direction. The par-3 8th is about 135 yards. I have played a sand iron and a 4 iron (not one after the other, mind). And there are two par 5s which run head to tail in different directions. I played one day when the first one was a driver, 3 wood and 5 iron, and the other one was a 3 wood and 7 iron.

I also played one day in a medal with the county champion of the time, a Silloth member. He was a +2 and had a 64 gross which never looked like it could be any higher. Sublime display of strategy and ball striking.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi SP, was just talking the other day about sorting some county cards and going up in a couple of weeks - you have now made me want to go sooner, need my fix!
Well played by the way, which hole was the eagle on?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi splashtryagain, eagle was on the 14th. 3wood, 5 iron with wind behind. If you are coming up sometime give me a shout and if shifts allow I will join you.


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 28, 2012)

Was thinking of 2nd week of August - Should still be in great condition from the week before.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 28, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			Was thinking of 2nd week of August - Should still be in great condition from the week before.
		
Click to expand...

I can make Friday 10th, otherwise struggling that week


----------



## splashtryagain (Jun 29, 2012)

OK let's say friday 10th then! I'll tell the others involved (maybe 2 of them) and see if they can make it as well.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 29, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			OK let's say friday 10th then! I'll tell the others involved (maybe 2 of them) and see if they can make it as well.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds good to me!


----------

